# Reversing a GE motor on Heavy 10



## Sakoman (Dec 6, 2012)

How can you tell if the original GE motor on a Heavy 10 is reversible?

I have a drum switch but do not have a diagram.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there any info on the motor data plate or under the wiring cover that mentions reversing direction?


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 6, 2012)

All I can say is keep doing a search.  Its out there and printable.  Its not really compicated, its just more
of the right wire going to the right place.  Sometimes a diagram is also in the drum switch and i know
by now most color codes are faded and or painted & missing line tag numbers, just to make matters
worse ....


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's a South Bend bulletin on wiring the motors.
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?sqrw2r9na2rvmbo
I also uploaded it to the South Bend download area on the forum.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=729


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 6, 2012)

On my old G.E. (don't know what year but I'm guessing late '40s or early '50s) it is designated as such on the motor plate.




-Ron


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 6, 2012)

Most any motor is reversible. If you think you have the knowledge/ability to tackle it, its not that difficult to do. Lots of small machinery single phase equipment have simple inductance motors in them, which have in effect 2 field windings. One is the run set and the other is for starting. Reversing the polarity of only 1 set of windings will make the motor run in reverse.

Cheers Phil


----------

